# Odontoglossum Alliance Hybridizers



## paphreek (May 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of any U.S. growers that are still hybridizing their own Odonts? I have purchased Miltoniopsis from Ivan Komoda, but am wondering if there are others. Thanks


----------



## mormodes (May 12, 2011)

I thought Teresa from Hillsview did some Milt hybrids... Thought perlite of golden gate did odonts, too.


----------



## Ernie (May 12, 2011)

Russ Vernon, New Vision Orchids in Indiana. Russ usually has an ad in the classified ads in Orchids mag and he sells at several shows in the midwest. He does Oncid intergenerics.


----------



## paphreek (May 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Darin (May 12, 2011)

Russ Vernon does do some. Also Larry Sanford (Judge in Cincy) does quite a bit though he seems to be cutting back in the last couple years due to his age. All the Awards with the "Patience" clonal are his.


----------



## chrismende (May 17, 2011)

Tom Perlite, for sure! Those are his primary focus, in breeding. His Odont area is a delight!


----------

